# Low voltage tool belts anybody?



## mikeylikesit5805

Loved looking at the tool belt thread but I didn't see a lot of low voltage threads. So here is my personal tool belt. I do a lot of small residential work and small office work. This pouch combined with a little bag works great for me. 

At work I have a little bigger CLC bag, with much better tools and I will try and get pics of that tomorrow, but until then, here is the trusty pouch that I use on the side.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

*Herer are some more pictures*

Won't let me upload, here are the pics. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/102655328860876477019/LowVoltage?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Frasbee

Man it sure would be nice if those were all the tools I need to do my job.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Those are my most commonly used tools, alot of work in racks and what not.


----------



## TOOL_5150

My LV tool belt is MUCH lighter than my regular tool belt. I probably pulled about 4K feet today.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Damn, 4k is a lot. What were you pulling? cat6? 

I do A LOT and I mean A LOT of small 3-4 computer setups for construction contractors.


----------



## LARMGUY

These and a Fluke 43 meter.


----------



## chewy

Damn you guys travel light, are these just for terminating? What about basket tray, conduit, blocking, building panels, knocking in dwangs, seismic bracing for racks, etc?


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Yupp chewy 99 percent terminating for me. I'll try and get some pictures of my bag today


----------



## jeffmoss26

I carry my tools in an electrician's tote and put what I need in my pockets...lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I carry my phone stuff in this and pocket what I need:


----------



## jeffmoss26

That is awesome! It must be from Israel


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jeffmoss26 said:


> That is awesome! It must be from Israel


 
Yes it is.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Looking good! Lets see some more!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Added some new photos.

https://picasaweb.google.com/102655328860876477019/LowVoltage?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## HARRY304E

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Added some new photos.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102655328860876477019/LowVoltage?authuser=0&feat=directlink


Try this so you can post your pictures.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f18/how-post-photos-images-2011-update-19925/#post362026


----------



## jeffmoss26

MechanicalDVR, I really like that! I was in Israel in the summer of 2008. What is the story behind that bag, what is its original purpose?


----------



## chewy

This is how Im rolling at the moment.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jeffmoss26 said:


> MechanicalDVR, I really like that! I was in Israel in the summer of 2008. What is the story behind that bag, what is its original purpose?


 
It was a maintenance kit for a machine gun.


----------



## TOOL_5150

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Damn, 4k is a lot. What were you pulling? cat6?
> 
> I do A LOT and I mean A LOT of small 3-4 computer setups for construction contractors.


Cat6 data and cat5 voice. 51 Drops at this current job.


----------



## chewy

TOOL_5150 said:


> Cat6 data and cat5 voice. 51 Drops at this current job.


I dont understand why people ask for that, it makes more sense to me to run everything network capable in 6 then they can patch whatever they like in the rack.


----------



## TOOL_5150

chewy said:


> I dont understand why people ask for that, it makes more sense to me to run everything network capable in 6 then they can patch whatever they like in the rack.


usually the pbx is in a different area than network switches, sometimes they are in the same rack. point is, if you got a cat6 wired to the pbx system, it wont be an easy change over to use it on the data network.


----------



## chewy

TOOL_5150 said:


> usually the pbx is in a different area than network switches, sometimes they are in the same rack. point is, if you got a cat6 wired to the pbx system, it wont be an easy change over to use it on the data network.


Ok, I get you a different network design than Im used to. For us normally we would add another 100pr or more to the PABX then run that back to the data centre or telco room and punchdown onto those RJ45 panels for voice in the racks depending on what is required.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I prefer to run Cat 3 for voice, call me old fashioned...but it takes 1/2 the time to terminate on 66 blocks!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

It is a bit quicker. Last few jobs I did I ran all cat with 2 patch panels one for phone, one for data


----------



## jeffmoss26

I mean punching down cat 5 to 66 blocks vs. punching down cat 3 to 66 blocks...cat 3 is a world faster.
We have everything cat5e to patch panels since we have full voip.


----------



## Amish Electrician

With a thread title of "Low voltage belts," I thought you had one of these in mind:
http://www.securityprousa.com/shbeforpr.html

After all, it's only a couple of D cells


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

1750! what a deal! hahaha


----------



## TattooMan

Typical setup for my daily fire alarm stuff


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

looks good! looks like alot of us are using those small pouches.


----------



## Mike D

I just revamped my tool bag and decided to finally add a separate bag for my low volt tools. I will snap pics tomorrow.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Sweet! cant wait to see them!


----------



## acro

What is the proper name for the needle nose type pliers that crimp the phone connectors?


MechanicalDVR said:


>



A pair of those is on my short list and I can't quite locate them online, but I will admit I have not looked very hard other than ebay.


----------



## jmsmith

acro said:


> What is the proper name for the needle nose type pliers that crimp the phone connectors?
> 
> A pair of those is on my short list and I can't quite locate them online, but I will admit I have not looked very hard other than ebay.


http://www.telephoneparts.com/index.cgi?pcode=12100
This should be what you're hunting. It is a crimped for Scotchtite UG, UR, and UY telco connectors.
-Jim


----------



## chewy

acro said:


> What is the proper name for the needle nose type pliers that crimp the phone connectors?
> 
> A pair of those is on my short list and I can't quite locate them online, but I will admit I have not looked very hard other than ebay.


Klein sell them so do 3m but generic ones can be found for a good price, your only cutting cat3 with then so no need to go crazy spending on them.


----------



## cdnelectrician

acro said:


> What is the proper name for the needle nose type pliers that crimp the phone connectors?
> 
> A pair of those is on my short list and I can't quite locate them online, but I will admit I have not looked very hard other than ebay.


Scotchlock pliers, knipex and Klein make them. Home depot sells a pair of fluke networks needlenose that have a notch for closing scotchlocks as well.


----------



## jmsmith

jmsmith said:


> http://www.telephoneparts.com/index.cgi?pcode=12100
> This should be what you're hunting. It is a crimped for Scotchtite UG, UR, and UY telco connectors.
> -Jim


At the above website, they are about $13. I have a pair that I bought a little over 10 years ago, and they haven't let me down so far.


----------



## acro

Thanks - seller on ebay has them for $10 shipped. Looks like the ones from the link.

"Scotchlock pliers"


----------



## jmsmith

acro said:


> Thanks - seller on ebay has them for $10 shipped. Looks like the ones from the link.
> 
> "Scotchlock pliers"


NP..... Just remembered that we called them "U" crimps, and were used with the gel-filled connectors. Glad you found them, just knew that this was a place where you could find them. 
-Jim


----------



## Mike D

My low volt bag


----------



## sarness

20 years, same bag, might get something newer,maybe,


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Sarness that looks good! I see a toner but no tone generator?


----------



## mikeh32

above the punch down, and the klein does tone


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

ahhhh... i see it now. and yes my klein does tone too, but I feel an actual generator does better.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Is that a rotary butt set? LOL


----------



## sarness

Yeah, sorry, I didn't pull everything out, I've actually only picked up the klien a couple weeks ago. I forget what the toner is, 77b I think? Doesn't tone well on live Ethernet, but otherwise does the job.

Rotary? Almost! It too does the job, no complaints.

Here's the side pockets, (sorry its a mess, need to spend some time cleaning it up)


----------



## sarness

Oh, for a tool belt, I have that little clip pouch that holds a punch tool, scissors, and and maybe a screwdriver.


----------



## jeffmoss26

just kidding, since it is orange, I thought it was rotary...the old Bell System rotary buttsets were orange


----------



## sarness

I have a rotary that someone gave me and its green. The orange one is the only one I've had except for a borrowed centrex version.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Sarness, I like the level for the faceplates/mud rings... were did you get that.


----------



## sarness

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Sarness, I like the level for the faceplates/mud rings... were did you get that.


 http://www.sandman.com

Lots of neat Telco stuff there.


----------



## jeffmoss26

x2 for Sandman...if he doesn't have it...FORGET ABOUT IT...lol


----------



## reddog552

*tool belt*

Hers my bascic stuff


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Looks good reddog. what is your main duties on a daily basis.


----------



## reddog552

*Daly basis*

I find any work I can.I am not fulltime Employed.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Do you like that tester reddog? never heard of a 3M tester.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Got a new belt of craigslist today to treat myself after a big job I just did. What do you think?


----------



## jeffmoss26

What's the blue handle...pair of Channellock pliers?


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Yupp, channel locks linesman.


----------



## jeffmoss26

I've got a good eye


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

yes you do!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Find any good side gigs yet jeff? I haven't found much at all.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Nah, not really looking...work keeps me busy. I've got a small computer call next week, just installing a wireless router in a house.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

That's cool. Havent done too much myself. Just this last job


----------



## jeffmoss26

I quoted a small CCTV job, waiting to hear back from the customer.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

IP Cams?


----------



## jeffmoss26

Nope, just 2 analog cameras...simple.


----------



## Ty Wrapp

Finally got around to taking pics of my tool belt...


----------



## mikeh32

whats the cable tye holder?


----------



## Ty Wrapp

mikeh32 said:


> whats the cable tye holder?


1 1/2" plumbing drain pvc with tape on the bottom.


----------



## mikeh32

Ty Wrapp said:


> 1 1/2" plumbing drain pvc with tape on the bottom.


ahhh, so they still fall out if dropped. 

thanks!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Looking good!


----------



## antique electrician

mikeylikesit5805 said:


> Won't let me upload, here are the pics.
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102655328860876477019/LowVoltage?authuser=0&feat=directlink


 _take it you haven't been using those tools too much,they're too shiny_.


----------



## jeffmoss26

Nice, standard issue at&t tools? 
I like those orange tag cable ties, always try to snag a few when I see a tech!


----------



## Ty Wrapp

The pouches, belt, Klein screwdrivers and 8" linesman pliers are mine. The rest was standard issue about 10 years ago. They now supply techs with Cresent screwdrivers and Jonard pliers. CLC tool bags are also an option.


----------



## cable_guy

Here's some of my cabling specific tools. This is not near all of the tools I have(and not all of the tools pictured are cabling specific) but they are the ones I almost always have with me. If you guys wanna see the rest of my tools I've got pictures of them here-http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/klein-tool-backpack-43397/index2/-


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

Looks good cable guy!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805

antique electrician said:


> _take it you haven't been using those tools too much,they're too shiny_.


yea they were brand new when I took the picture, probably less than a week old.


----------

